# Ramshorn Snail Shell



## wlyons9856 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello all, 
The snails on my ramshorn shells seem to be deteriorating and leaving a white color. I purchased some liquid calcium to add to my tank daily. This should do the trick, correct?


----------



## mthom211 (Sep 3, 2010)

That should be fine. I don't know how big ramshor get but if my apple snails ever started to get then i would stick egg shells to the thin bits. Also covering the whole shell in clear nail polish also works. If you add a decoration to the tank high in calcium will also help like coral limestone and shells.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Lack of calcium in their diet. Their shells grow as they age. I suggest getting some crab cusine. Its cheap, toss a few in your tank for them.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

Calcium in the water is important, but calcium in their diet is at least as important, if not more important. Hikari Crab Cuisine is a great source of calcium. You could also order the Veggie Sticks with Calcium from Kens Fish. (He sells two kinds of veggie sticks--the one with the extra calcium supplementation will be the last item listed on that page.) Either or both is a great choice for getting your ramshorns enough calcium in their diet.


----------

